# How to build an easy DWC reservoir for little $ + perfect nute solution + PICS!



## snutter (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello all, 

I was going to send this to a friend on this site, but then decided to post it for all to see. This is how I build my reservoirs. It's simple, fast, cheap, and very effective!!

Pics 4, 5, and 6 show what you will need. An 18 gallon bucket with lid, some 1/4" flexible tubing and airline T's, airline holders and Mesh Baskets (sorry no pic, but you know what they look like). You will also need an aquarium air pump, which I didn't take a picture of. Sorry. I suggest you buy one for a 20 gallon tank. They are $10 dollars at any PETCO or PETSMART.

1) Drill a 1/4" hole on the side of the reservoir near the top for your flexible tubing to be fed through. cut a peice of tubing about 3 feet long and feed it through the hole.

2) at the end of the tubing inside the reservoir connect an airline T

3) Cut a piece of tubing about 8 to 10 inches long. Connect this tubing in a circle to the airline T. this will make a small circle as seen in pictures 7 and 8.

4) super glue your airline holders to the inside of the reservoir. I taped mine down because I use the reservoir in my pics for mixing nutes. These airline holders are to hold your airline to the side of the reservoir where it enters, and to hold the circle of tubing you made earlier to the bottom of the reservoirs. Just like you can see in the pictures. DO NOT super glue the tubing to the holders. Situate your tubing until it sits in the reservoirs just like my pictures.

5) Pull the tubing out. You now need to drill 3 VERY small holes in the circle portion of the tubing, at equal spacings. This is where the oxygen will come out to feed your roots. I used a 1/16" drill bit for this.

6) place tubing back in to the reservoir. Connect it to the holders.

7) You now need to trace out your mesh basket on to the lid of the reservoir. Cut out the hole, and place the basket in. It should fit firmly in the hole, and not fall through, so don't cut the whole too big around... You can always cut more off later if you need to. I use hydroton rocks for my planting medium.

the last picture shows the tubing coming out of the side of the reservoir and connecting to a box. The box is there to simulate the pump, I hope you get the idea. I just let my pumps sit on top of my reservoirs. This way if the electricity went off for some unknown reason the water can't back up and ruin them!!! 

There you go. Pretty simple. If you have any questions, feel free to ask. I attached a few pics of what my girls look like as well. 

*Now about Nutrients, here is what I now do:*

I use general hydroponics Micro Flora and Micro Bloom only.
*
I use 8ml/gal of water Micro, and 16ml/gal of water Bloom in 12 gallons of water.* Do not mix nutes together in same measuring cup. Measure them and pour them in to the water separately. If you mix them together, you can cause certain nutrients to bond together, or lock each other out and then they won't feed your plant. Not good...

I USE THIS FORMULA ALL THE WAY THROUGH. THAT MEANS DURING VEG AND FLOWERING. IT NEVER CHANGES. And it works. And it's simple. Simple is good.  Also, I keep my* PH at 5.3 to 5.6*. Never below or above (if I can help it. No one's perfect all the time, heheh). I read about all these people using all these different products, and maybe that works for them. But I see a lot of problems arise from so many different things going on too...

I give my girls a fresh batch of nutrients every 2 weeks, or if they've drank 12 gallons of fresh water. Whichever comes first. That is to say that each day I add water to my reservoirs to keep them topped off at 12 gallons. I keep track of how much I add each day and once it hits 12 gallons, I drain my reservoirs and give my plants a fresh batch of nutes. Right now my girls are drinking about 1 gallon a day, so I'm changing nutes every 12 days. That's VERY reasonable to me, and really not that much work. And not very expensive either.

I hope this helps some people out. Try it. it really is easy to build and maintain.

Good luck and happy growing!!!

-Snut


----------



## Illegal Smile (Nov 15, 2009)

So how do you water them until roots are in the water? I use the method in the link below.


----------



## snutter (Nov 15, 2009)

There's two ways to water them. One, wait until the roots are long enough to feed through the bottom of the mesh bucket. They only need to be a few inches long. I just let my clones go until then. Or two, place them in the mesh bucket, surround with hydroton, and water them a 4 or 5 times a day until the roots reach the water. They usually get there in about 3 to 4 days...Depending on strain. But I've found it to be easiest to just let my clone's roots grow long enough to feed about 2 to 3 inches below my mesh buckets to reach the water.

I guess another thing you could do is fill the reservoir higher. say to 16 gallons. This would probably surround the bottom half of the mesh basket. Once the roots are a few inches long, switch back to 12 gallons of water.

One thing I should have mentioned: When I place new clones in to one of these reservoirs, I only use a half strength solution of Nutes. So 4ml/gal micro, and 8ml/gal bloom. When their this young you don't need to change out your nutes for 3 weeks. Then I go to full strength. No problems. 

-Snut


----------



## snutter (Nov 15, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> So how do you water them until roots are in the water? I use the method in the link below.



Your link didn't come through bro (got a 404 error when I clicked on it)....can you try again. I'd like to see it!! thanks.


----------



## Illegal Smile (Nov 16, 2009)

Link is fixed.


----------



## snutter (Nov 16, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> Link is fixed.


 I really like the idea illegal smile. And I bet it works great. But I'll stick with my system for a few reasons. One, your pumps cost $20 to $30 dollars more than mine. Two, you said you replace the air stones every grow. That's another expense. I'll never need to replace my tubing. and three, needing two reservoirs (totes as you called them) instead of one. Again, that's not cost effective. Also, it seems to me that your system takes more work. And there is also the issue you talked about where it's possible to over water in the beginning and possibly get stem-rot. That can never happen with my system. And again, it seems like a bit of a hassle having to adjust water levels up and down. With mine, 12 gallons and you're there... I'm really not trying to dis you here man. I really do think it's a killer idea for a growing system. I'm just mentioning the things that would bother me in general... As I'm sure there are plenty with my system that you don't like as well. heheh. Take it easy buddy. I wish you nothing but happy growing and huge harvests!!!  -Snut


----------



## Illegal Smile (Nov 16, 2009)

snutter said:


> I really like the idea illegal smile. And I bet it works great. But I'll stick with my system for a few reasons. One, your pumps cost $20 to $30 dollars more than mine. Two, you said you replace the air stones every grow. That's another expense. I'll never need to replace my tubing. and three, needing two reservoirs (totes as you called them) instead of one. Again, that's not cost effective. Also, it seems to me that your system takes more work. And there is also the issue you talked about where it's possible to over water in the beginning and possibly get stem-rot. That can never happen with my system. And again, it seems like a bit of a hassle having to adjust water levels up and down. With mine, 12 gallons and you're there... I'm really not trying to dis you here man. I really do think it's a killer idea for a growing system. I'm just mentioning the things that would bother me in general... As I'm sure there are plenty with my system that you don't like as well. heheh. Take it easy buddy. I wish you nothing but happy growing and huge harvests!!!  -Snut


Actually, its not an idea. DWC growers have been doing in this way for years. But whenever there is a new crop of consumers, they want some new technology. Which invariable is some old recycled technology. Believe me, I wouldn't do it this way if it weren't the easiest way. I adjust water and bubble level once per grow - it takes less than 5 minutes. And where I talked about stem rot? I was warning about top feeding manually or by drip. I say this for anyone else to wants to read it.


----------



## captain792000 (Dec 14, 2009)

hmmmm....very interesting....thank you +rep


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Dec 15, 2009)

those 3 holes should the go around the circle in a tripod angles? and why only 3 ???????????????


----------



## smallclosetgrowr (Dec 16, 2009)

why no airstones ?


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 19, 2009)

love the way you grow... will be trying out ur methods in a dwc grow... +++++rep


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hrm. I really like the idea of using the tubing instead of the airstones... Just seems reasonable. I think that I may try this when my plants get to the flowering chamber for the first time. Thanks a ton bud!


----------



## Resin225 (Dec 20, 2009)

To the OP. You need to read a bit more to fully understand dwc. The idea is to get a lot of oxygen to the plants. 3 - 1/16" air holes in the tubing is not what you need. You want small bubbles, lots of them. The idea is to oxygenate the water being delivered to the roots. Once you get any size of root ball the method you described will result in 3 small areas of the roots receiving the oxygen. I can grow 1k worth of bud with $5 in airstones. I encourage all of you interested in doing this to do some research. Illegal Smile understands. I would draw from his idea, it will lead to better results. DO NOT SKIMP on environment for your plants.

I am not affiliated with Illegal smile enterprises in any way .


----------



## Resin225 (Dec 20, 2009)

Also, I am not trying to rip on or give the OP a hard time in any way. People can make their own decisions, given PROPER information. If you want to save a couple of bucks while saving thousands, you are entitled to that. Grow on people.


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 20, 2009)

Resin225 said:


> Also, I am not trying to rip on or give the OP a hard time in any way. People can make their own decisions, given PROPER information. If you want to save a couple of bucks while saving thousands, you are entitled to that. Grow on people.



Well, research would tell you that it isn't the bubbles hitting the roots, it is the bubbling breaking the surface of the water that adds the oxygen to the water. Lots of bubbles breaking the surface, lots of oxygen. 


I liked the idea of a splitter and small holes being poked into the tubing... If you do it right, you could make an air curtain out of a small amount of tubing. My vision is a tube that goes around the entire bottom of the res, and then through the middle, blanketing the entire surface of the water with bubbles.


To each his own.


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 20, 2009)

Resin225 said:


> To the OP. You need to read a bit more to fully understand dwc. The idea is to get a lot of oxygen to the plants. 3 - 1/16" air holes in the tubing is not what you need. You want small bubbles, lots of them. The idea is to oxygenate the water being delivered to the roots. Once you get any size of root ball the method you described will result in 3 small areas of the roots receiving the oxygen. I can grow 1k worth of bud with $5 in airstones. I encourage all of you interested in doing this to do some research. Illegal Smile understands. I would draw from his idea, it will lead to better results. DO NOT SKIMP on environment for your plants.
> 
> I am not affiliated with Illegal smile enterprises in any way .


 wow.... well.. i think everyone on here is a know it all. You made a couple of good points... but reading 1000 pages on dwc doesn't get rid of the fact that he posted pics of BEAUTIFUL PLANTS that looked like he wasn't skimping his plants environment at all.... I have one question. If you have one air pump delivering air to three small holes... and then u hook that same air pump to air stones.... which one will produce more bubbles? Well seeing that there is still one air pump delivering the same amount of air to the air stones... and to the holes... which one is better? the answer is... neither. They both will give off the same amount of air because they both are recieving the same amount of air. SIMPLE LOGIC WILL SET you free from your know it all aspects.....


----------



## clovergs99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I LOVE the idea of using tubing instead of airstone. This will save me some cash since all the airstones clog up.


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

smallclosetgrowr said:


> those 3 holes should the go around the circle in a tripod angles? and why only 3 ???????????????


Yes, at tripod like angles.

The reason I chose 3 is because if you put too many holes in to the tubing, the pump will not push enough air to get out. I experiment with 6, then 5, then 4, and decided on 3. You get good air flow, and plenty of oxygen to the roots. Also, if the roots lay on the tubing a little but, it's not a problem because there is enough air pressure to keep them off of it.

glad you like my idea! You've seen my pics, it works VERY well!!!


----------



## speedyseedz (Dec 21, 2009)

snutter said:


> Yes, at tripod like angles.
> 
> The reason I chose 3 is because if you put too many holes in to the tubing, the pump will not push enough air to get out. I experiment with 6, then 5, then 4, and decided on 3. You get good air flow, and plenty of oxygen to the roots. Also, if the roots lay on the tubing a little but, it's not a problem because there is enough air pressure to keep them off of it.
> 
> glad you like my idea! You've seen my pics, it works VERY well!!!


easy dwc with a 1-2-3

1






2






3






Total cost, about 11 bucks


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

Hiesman said:


> love the way you grow... will be trying out ur methods in a dwc grow... +++++rep


I don't think you will be disappointed my friend!!



Topher89 said:


> Hrm. I really like the idea of using the tubing instead of the airstones... Just seems reasonable. I think that I may try this when my plants get to the flowering chamber for the first time. Thanks a ton bud!


yes, airstones plug up. And though they are not expensive, I don't like having to deal with them. This works just as well, I don't care what the bubbleheads have to say about it. I've proved I can grow just as killer plants, if not more so, using my "simple" method!



Resin225 said:


> To the OP. You need to read a bit more to fully understand dwc. The idea is to get a lot of oxygen to the plants. 3 - 1/16" air holes in the tubing is not what you need. You want small bubbles, lots of them. The idea is to oxygenate the water being delivered to the roots. Once you get any size of root ball the method you described will result in 3 small areas of the roots receiving the oxygen. I can grow 1k worth of bud with $5 in airstones. I encourage all of you interested in doing this to do some research. Illegal Smile understands. I would draw from his idea, it will lead to better results. DO NOT SKIMP on environment for your plants.
> 
> I am not affiliated with Illegal smile enterprises in any way .


Really? Well then, why are my plants doing so well? Why do i get EXPLOSIVE growth every day? I see up to 3 inches of growth a night during veg. I can guarantee you I am getting plenty of oxygen IN my water TO the roots. 

I will post a picture of one of my root balls. They are quite huge. I can assure you that oxygen is getting to more that just 3 small areas of the roots. I understand DWC well. My water is oxygenated just fine. If it wasn't, well it'd show in the grow...



Hiesman said:


> wow.... well.. i think everyone on here is a know it all. You made a couple of good points... but reading 1000 pages on dwc doesn't get rid of the fact that he posted pics of BEAUTIFUL PLANTS that looked like he wasn't skimping his plants environment at all.... I have one question. If you have one air pump delivering air to three small holes... and then u hook that same air pump to air stones.... which one will produce more bubbles? Well seeing that there is still one air pump delivering the same amount of air to the air stones... and to the holes... which one is better? the answer is... neither. They both will give off the same amount of air because they both are recieving the same amount of air. SIMPLE LOGIC WILL SET you free from your know it all aspects.....


Thanks. Couldn't have said it better myself. Glad you like my girls. And I don't even have to work that hard at making them happy. I understand what that guy was saying, but the proof is in the pudding. My plants thrive 



clovergs99 said:


> I LOVE the idea of using tubing instead of airstone. This will save me some cash since all the airstones clog up.


Yeah, it's not a huge savings. But I'm all about saving money when I can. Did you see my other post where I built a 5 gallon DWC reservoir in less than 15 minutes for less than $15??? This may be just right for you. Here's the link:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/281365-5-gallon-dwc-built-15-a.html

and some new pics for the doubter on this thread!  I can't wait to post final pics. You'll love what you see.


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

speedyseedz said:


> easy dwc with a 1-2-3
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


I like it!  Though I'd still use tubing instead of the airstone. But hey, that's just me. I know that this round air stone will work just as well (but will eventually plug and need to be cleaned or replaced). I don't see why there needs to be any argument over it. Too each there own. I hope for nothing but beautiful huge harvest for all growers...

Cool post dude.


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

Topher89 said:


> Well, research would tell you that it isn't the bubbles hitting the roots, it is the bubbling breaking the surface of the water that adds the oxygen to the water. Lots of bubbles breaking the surface, lots of oxygen.
> 
> 
> I liked the idea of a splitter and small holes being poked into the tubing... If you do it right, you could make an air curtain out of a small amount of tubing. My vision is a tube that goes around the entire bottom of the res, and then through the middle, blanketing the entire surface of the water with bubbles.
> ...


I really like this idea too topher. The only problem may be that a 20 gallon aquarium pump won't push enough air to make it out all of the holes. But, I'd say use a bigger one. I might just try building something similar to your idea just for gets and shiggles (shits and giggles). maybe...heheh. It's hard from me to stray from something that already works so well. But getting better results is always my goal. Not sure that this would deliver that since I seem to get enough oxygen to the roots, but ya never know until you try i guess. Any ways, cool post bro.


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 21, 2009)

snutter said:


> I really like this idea too topher. The only problem may be that a 20 gallon aquarium pump won't push enough air to make it out all of the holes. But, I'd say use a bigger one. I might just try building something similar to your idea just for gets and shiggles (shits and giggles). maybe...heheh. It's hard from me to stray from something that already works so well. But getting better results is always my goal. Not sure that this would deliver that since I seem to get enough oxygen to the roots, but ya never know until you try i guess. Any ways, cool post bro.




Yah bro, I am gonna construct this today! I grabbed one of the two port air pumps from Wal-Mart, and I think my goal will be to fill the bottom rim like I said, only instead of one long tube, I will use 2 smaller ones... Allowing each to maintain better pressure and not having to pump air through a long, hole filled tube. You should make one for sure! I would love to compare how close they look/work.

Hell, anything to increase efficiency without drastic design change is good in my book.

Keep fighting back the haters - it makes you famous. 


edit - "You must spread some reputation before giving it to Snutter again" Figures.


----------



## clovergs99 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, it's not a huge savings. But I'm all about saving money when I can. Did you see my other post where I built a 5 gallon DWC reservoir in less than 15 minutes for less than $15??? This may be just right for you. Here's the link:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/281365-5-gallon-dwc-built-15-a.html



Yeah i'm already doing DWC in the 5 gallon but after a year of buying new airstones i was looking for a simple way of giving the plants oxygen, and you my friend have did that. Like you said in your earlier post (the proof is in the pudding). I had bubbles before but after a few weeks they would clog and never work the same again. BUT now when i open up the lid (OMG!) it bubble heaven.

Black Tubing = 4.00
1/16th Drill Bit = 3.00
Savings on not buying airstones = $5 * 15
Bubbles that i get now = "PRICELESS"


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 21, 2009)

damn there is some pretty smart ppl on this site.... happy growing and smoking


----------



## Illegal Smile (Dec 21, 2009)

I pay $3 for 12 inch airstones. I don't even re-use them, just throw them out after each grow. Seems like a very nominal expense and they work well. I have tried holes in tubing and "I" never got it to work well. I'd like to try the high end diffusers that arel like $100 and up though. Bottom line: if you have enough bubble action for what you want the bubbles to do, the bubbles won't care a bit how they got there!


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 21, 2009)

Illegal Smile said:


> I pay $3 for 12 inch airstones. I don't even re-use them, just throw them out after each grow. Seems like a very nominal expense and they work well. I have tried holes in tubing and "I" never got it to work well. I'd like to try the high end diffusers that arel like $100 and up though. *Bottom line: if you have enough bubble action for what you want the bubbles to do, the bubbles won't care a bit how they got there!*




This. +rep


----------



## Resin225 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hiesman said:


> wow.... well.. i think everyone on here is a know it all. You made a couple of good points... but reading 1000 pages on dwc doesn't get rid of the fact that he posted pics of BEAUTIFUL PLANTS that looked like he wasn't skimping his plants environment at all.... I have one question. If you have one air pump delivering air to three small holes... and then u hook that same air pump to air stones.... which one will produce more bubbles? Well seeing that there is still one air pump delivering the same amount of air to the air stones... and to the holes... which one is better? the answer is... neither. They both will give off the same amount of air because they both are recieving the same amount of air. SIMPLE LOGIC WILL SET you free from your know it all aspects.....


 Gave my opinion. That is all 
also simple logic will tell you that smaller bubbles have more surface area rather than large ones. Ergo more oxygen to the water. and lol at your know it all comment.


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 21, 2009)

Resin225 said:


> Gave my opinion. That is all
> also simple logic will tell you that smaller bubbles have more surface area rather than large ones. Ergo more oxygen to the water. and lol at your know it all comment.



Would the size of the bubbles effect anything? I would think it would be the overall volume that is escaping from the airstone/tubing/whatever. Despite the bubbles being big or small... If the pressure is the same amount, then how could one be better or worse? Don't knock it till you try it, eh?


----------



## Resin225 (Dec 21, 2009)

Easy there young man. I'm not knocking what he does. There is no better or worse. Its not a contest, its gardening. Many things work. As for the bubbles, It s a matter of surface area. smaller and more bubbles have more surface area, they do deliver more oxygen. Like IS said. However you get the air to the roots, the plants will tell you what they like or dislike. I think his plants look great. 
Oh by the way in your post topher, your plants have nute burn. Try putting them in ph adjusted plain water for a few days. "I" just use cal mag for my r/o water for the first 3-4 weeks. GL all.


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 21, 2009)

Resin225 said:


> Easy there young man. I'm not knocking what he does. There is no better or worse. Its not a contest, its gardening. Many things work. As for the bubbles, It s a matter of surface area. smaller and more bubbles have more surface area, they do deliver more oxygen. Like IS said. However you get the air to the roots, the plants will tell you what they like or dislike. I think his plants look great.
> Oh by the way in your post topher, your plants have nute burn. Try putting them in ph adjusted plain water for a few days. "I" just use cal mag for my r/o water for the first 3-4 weeks. GL all.




Well, they have been in PH adjusted water since the start, always a constant 6.0... And they were started on 1/4 strength nutrients, and not moved from that. Not to mention the leaves are curling up, and not down... A sure sign it is a deficiency and not nutrient overdose!

But I digress, because I don't want to hi-jack this thread. To each his own. Sorry if I came off as brash Resin, I meant nothing by it. Just picked up, and smoking the first bowl for you!


----------



## hardroc (Dec 21, 2009)

Man, I'm starting to see, there are sooooooo many haters on this site. Why all the hating? We're supost to be peaceful potheads. It seems that if you do something, or thinking (outside the box) people will jump all over ya just for doing something outta the "ordinary". To each their own, do what works for ya and don't start shit talking cause you don't do it that way. I've been following Snutter's grow for awhile, this guy's got his shit together, if you like your setup better well hey that's great, but man, just look at his plants............they speak for themselfs

-hardroc


----------



## Resin225 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hardroc, I jumped no one. You made assumptions. I merely offered my opinion. Topher again I stated what I do. you have mg def. gl all. I'm out


----------



## snutter (Dec 21, 2009)

clovergs99 said:


> Yeah, it's not a huge savings. But I'm all about saving money when I can. Did you see my other post where I built a 5 gallon DWC reservoir in less than 15 minutes for less than $15??? This may be just right for you. Here's the link:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/281365-5-gallon-dwc-built-15-a.html
> 
> ...


Hahahah. yeah dude, I'm shocked at the bubble action I get in my 5 gallon reservoir too! Kicks ass doesn't it!?! I'm stoked that it worked well for you!!! I hope you produce huge plants and mass bud, bro!!!

-S

I will answer all the other posts in a while. I think I need a couple b-loads first....and a beer or 2.


----------



## jackdirty (Dec 21, 2009)

speedyseedz said:


> easy dwc with a 1-2-3
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


im digging the pink tote  haha


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 22, 2009)

damn why am i high everytime im on this site??? lol... bubble action is phenomenal with the holes. this thread was def a help. happy smokin


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hiesman said:


> damn why am i high everytime im on this site??? lol... bubble action is phenomenal with the holes. this thread was def a help. happy smokin



Because you're always high? That would be my problem.  Hey Snutter, do you have pictures of your ladies from when they were around 2 weeks old? Wanna see the growth pattern! Maybe I'm just high. HAPPY 4:20!


----------



## Hiesman (Dec 23, 2009)

Resin225 said:


> Gave my opinion. That is all
> also simple logic will tell you that smaller bubbles have more surface area rather than large ones. Ergo more oxygen to the water. and lol at your know it all comment.


lol.... its bad enough that you are part of the "bubble" club... but yet u still have something to say if it isn't done the same way you do it. If I recall the bubble club was for alllllll those who use bubbles. Nearly all members claim that their techniques and grow ops are superior to everyone elses.... i come on here to learn, because no one knows everything but when we come together on a wonderful site like RIU we can bring all of our wonderful ideas together to make things less complicated and more efficient... so... LOL to all of your comments... but thanks at the same time.. u made me think about it more and im gonna bubble it up with the drilled holes.


----------



## speedyseedz (Dec 24, 2009)

Rollitup is all about ego,

people want to be seen as an experienced grower with a wealth of information. when someone says something that differs to their opinion, they feel threatened and have to defend their knowledge and then it turns into personal attack most of the time.

it's a shame really that people can't just voice their opinion and say, theres my opinion take it or leave it, instead they have to make sure that the person asking the question does exactly what they say and no one else


----------



## Yaboii (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice Snut! One question do the bubbles run 24/7?


----------



## Topher89 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yaboii said:


> Very nice Snut! One question do the bubbles run 24/7?



I have been running the bubbles all the time with this setup, and it works great! Normally you always keep your bubbles running in a DWC setup! 

Happy Holidays all!


----------



## snutter (Jan 3, 2010)

I wanted to mention one thing:

Do NOT use clear reservoirs. This will allow light to hit your roots. That is a quick way to problems like root rot. I know you probably want to be able to see your water levels. If you use a light enough colored tote, like green or yellow, you can see the water levels through them no problem. What i did was I filled up my reservoir 1 gallon at a time. I marked the 9, 10, 11, and 12 gallon points on the inside of the reservoir. But then I noticed I could see the water levels on the outside, so I now make the same marks on the out side of the tote...

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 3, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Very nice Snut! One question do the bubbles run 24/7?



Sorry I missed this question.. The answer is most definitely yes!!!  24/7 

I hope all is going well for you!


----------



## kstampy (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey man really simple question, when you change your nute solution every 12 days are you putting all new water and cleaning out the res or what? If yes, what do you do with that root ball mass while youre cleaning? Also if I use RO water would I have to change the nutes? I already have a similar cloner (made it a few months ago out of the same exact rubbermaid tote) but I want to build one of your units to sit next to my flood and drain table because I love trying new shit out.


----------



## snutter (Jan 7, 2010)

kstampy said:


> Hey man really simple question, when you change your nute solution every 12 days are you putting all new water and cleaning out the res or what? If yes, what do you do with that root ball mass while youre cleaning? Also if I use RO water would I have to change the nutes? I already have a similar cloner (made it a few months ago out of the same exact rubbermaid tote) but I want to build one of your units to sit next to my flood and drain table because I love trying new shit out.


I don't really bother cleaning out the reservoir. What I do is pretty simple. I leave the plant in the mesh pot of course. I lift the lid, and then slide it to the side a little bit. It will rest on top of the tote, and allow me enough space to do anything I need to do. Check pH, make pH adjustments, add water, etc... I use a small pump to pump out the old nutes. While I'm pumping out the old nutes, I fill up a spare tote that I have with 12 gallons of fresh water. Then I mix in the nutes, and set my pH to around 5.5. Once I'm done with this, the reservoir with the plant is usually about done being drained. I then switch the pump over to the fresh batch of nutes and pump them in to the reservoir.

During this whole process, the rootball is really not disturbed. Like I said, the lid is just off to the side a bit, so the roots are over to the side as well..

As to using RO water, i believe that even if you use RO water, you would still have to change out the nutes. The plants need fresh nutes throughout their entire life cycle. I'm not what kind of difference using RO would make...

I hope I was able to help out a little bro!

-S


----------



## kstampy (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah thanks a lot, I am building my tub tonight and I MIGHT put in a 5 month vegged monster sized Ogre bush from my F&D table. Should help my overcrowding problem. Maybe Ill post pics to show you how it turned out.


----------



## snutter (Jan 8, 2010)

kstampy said:


> Yeah thanks a lot, I am building my tub tonight and I MIGHT put in a 5 month vegged monster sized Ogre bush from my F&D table. Should help my overcrowding problem. Maybe Ill post pics to show you how it turned out.



yeah man, put them pics up!! I'd love to see the plant. Here' a few pics of a bushy bitch I just moved in to my flower room. She's purdy...heheh.


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 9, 2010)

Howzit man, i've just started reeding up about this DWC system and by the looks of things on this thread its great . Couple qustions tho #Do the roots allways sit in water and if so is ther a depth limit? why do you use a pump to put the nutes in instead of just straite tiping them in?


----------



## Hiesman (Jan 11, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> Howzit man, i've just started reeding up about this DWC system and by the looks of things on this thread its great . Couple qustions tho #Do the roots allways sit in water and if so is ther a depth limit? why do you use a pump to put the nutes in instead of just straite tiping them in?


 Yes they do always sit in the water, and no they dont have a depth limits. Also the pump is an 'air' pump... which aerates the reservoir. The nutrients are added to the reservoir. The pump simply supplies oxygen to the roots, which are sitting in the nutrient rich H20


----------



## SCbud831 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there a reason that you don't use vegetative nutes like flora gro?


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

hairyrabbit said:


> Howzit man, i've just started reeding up about this DWC system and by the looks of things on this thread its great . Couple qustions tho #Do the roots allways sit in water and if so is ther a depth limit? why do you use a pump to put the nutes in instead of just straite tiping them in?


The reason I pump the fresh nute batch in to the res's is because 12 gallons weighs too much to simply lift up and pour in...  Once it gets down to about 2 gallons of water, I stop pumping and pour the rest in.

Also, yes the roots always sit in the water and there is no depth limit. They grow as they will throughout their entire life cycle...

Thanks for stopping by dude.

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

SCbud831 said:


> Is there a reason that you don't use vegetative nutes like flora gro?


There's no need for me to use the Flora Gro.

By using the Flora Micro, and the Flora Bloom together, I am giving my plants every thing they need, and also everything that is contained in the Flora Gro. So, they actually are getting vegetative nutes and at the same time they are getting the nutes they need for flowering. It's called the "Lucas Formula." Google: lucas formula and read all about it. It's a very simple and VERY effective way to grow. It works perfectly. All I have to do is make sure to keep my temps, humidity, and pH correct, and everything turns out great. 

The nice thing about the lucas fromula is the ease of use, but even better is the money saved. A gallon bottle of the Flora Micro, Gro, or Bloom costs $36.00 at my local grow store. By being able to cut out the Gro, I save that money. It adds up VERY fast since I buy new nutes every couple of months or so...

-S


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 20, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was going to send this to a friend on this site, but then decided to post it for all to see. This is how I build my reservoirs. It's simple, fast, cheap, and very effective!!
> 
> ...



Nice advice, do you think that changing nutes every two week is enough. I have been doing mine evry week and it tell ya it get Fking expensive because i seem to be throwing water with nutes away. 

So if you think that every two week is good i might try that.

+rep


----------



## SCbud831 (Jan 20, 2010)

snutter said:


> There's no need for me to use the Flora Gro.
> 
> By using the Flora Micro, and the Flora Bloom together, I am giving my plants every thing they need, and also everything that is contained in the Flora Gro. So, they actually are getting vegetative nutes and at the same time they are getting the nutes they need for flowering. It's called the "Lucas Formula." Google: lucas formula and read all about it. It's a very simple and VERY effective way to grow. It works perfectly. All I have to do is make sure to keep my temps, humidity, and pH correct, and everything turns out great.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I'll be trying this shortly. If I'm using a 5gal. reservoir should i use the same strenths of nutes you mentioned in the first post? Also I do have to say that I tried the holes in the tubing method today and I seem to get many more bubles with 6" air stones instead. Maybe I just did something incorrectly though.


----------



## Kingb420 (Jan 20, 2010)

2 yr soil grower gonna try this out now.... too tempting, amazing post


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

bloatedcraig said:


> Nice advice, do you think that changing nutes every two week is enough. I have been doing mine evry week and it tell ya it get Fking expensive because i seem to be throwing water with nutes away.
> 
> So if you think that every two week is good i might try that.
> 
> +rep


Yes, 2 weeks is fine. That's pretty much the schedule I keep now. I use to do 12 days, cause my girls were drinking 12 gallons of fresh water in 12 days, maybe 13. I decided to just switch to every 2 weeks though, and it seems to be working just fine. Save yourself some money and switch to 2 weeks too. 

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

SCbud831 said:


> Sweet. I'll be trying this shortly. If I'm using a 5gal. reservoir should i use the same strenths of nutes you mentioned in the first post? Also I do have to say that I tried the holes in the tubing method today and I seem to get many more bubles with 6" air stones instead. Maybe I just did something incorrectly though.


You will 8ml's/gal water Flora Micro and 16ml.s/gal Flora Bloom... So that's 40ml's Micro and 80ml's Bloom. 

Yes, airstones will put out more bubbles. But they clog up and have to be replaced, sometimes with a bunch of roots stuck to them, or draped all over them. I didn't like that, so I switched to my method. You don't need tons of bubbles, you only need to deliver oxygen to the roots... how ever, in a 5 gallon reservoir, you should have got pretty decent bubble action. I do in my 5 gal res's...

-S


----------



## snutter (Jan 20, 2010)

Kingb420 said:


> 2 yr soil grower gonna try this out now.... too tempting, amazing post


If you have any questions, feel free to PM me any time. I'll be happy to help in any way I can! Glad you liked my post. I think that once you get settled in to this DWC method, you won't go back...  Of course there is nothing wrong with soil growing, especially when done correctly! Good luck to you brutha!

-S


----------



## bloatedcraig (Jan 21, 2010)

snutter said:


> Yes, 2 weeks is fine. That's pretty much the schedule I keep now. I use to do 12 days, cause my girls were drinking 12 gallons of fresh water in 12 days, maybe 13. I decided to just switch to every 2 weeks though, and it seems to be working just fine. Save yourself some money and switch to 2 weeks too.
> 
> -S


Cheers for the advice, probabl buy some booster with the saving.


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome, dude. I was thinking soil for my first grow and I think you've converted me. +rep as soon as I figure out how to do it.


----------



## snutter (Jan 21, 2010)

AgentWiggles said:


> Awesome, dude. I was thinking soil for my first grow and I think you've converted me. +rep as soon as I figure out how to do it.


I think you'll be happy that you did. the best part of growing indoors hydroponically is not having to figure out what to do with all the soil. Water can just go straight down a drain.  That and I think that hydro is the better way to go indoors... That's just my opinion, not trying to slight the indoor growers...

Also, I've converted 3 other people from soil to hydro here at RIU, and they all had one thing to say in common: Their plants grow a lot faster in hydro than they did in soil... Which is always a good thing.

-S


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Jan 22, 2010)

I really like the looks of this. It seems perfect for what I'd like to do. 

Any recent pics?


----------



## snutter (Jan 23, 2010)

Hemp4Victory said:


> I really like the looks of this. It seems perfect for what I'd like to do.
> 
> Any recent pics?


Recent pics of what? what are you looking for? I'm pretty sure I put up enough pics to show how to do it, but if you need to see something more specific on how to build it, I'll be happy to help if I can...

-S


----------



## Gixxerboy (Jan 26, 2010)

This is my first post.I have been reading in the dark here for a while now.I just had to register to thank u for the excellent post.Your perfect nutrient solution is just what i have been looking for.I think you have managed to find out what i have been after for quite sometime now a cheap simple nutrient solution.I have been using Technaflora products,but i'm just about to switch to General Hydro like u have suggested_._I thought i had found the most cost effective system on the market,but yours trumpts mine in price and performance.I just wanted to thank u again,and ask if you mind telling me the ec/ppm of your 8micro 16bloom configuration?


----------



## snutter (Jan 26, 2010)

Gixxerboy said:


> Snutter this is my first post.I have been reading in the dark here for a while now.I just had to register to thank u for the excellent post.Your perfect nutrient solution is just what i have been looking for.I think you have managed to find out what i have been after for quite sometime now a cheap simple nutrient solution.I have been using Technaflora products,but i'm just about to switch to General Hydro like u have suggested_._I thought i had found the most cost effective system on the market,but yours trumpts mine in price and performance.I just wanted to thank u again,and ask if you mind telling me the ec/ppm of your 8micro 16bloom configuration?



Well, I wish that I could take credit for it, but some one else figured out how to use the General Hydroponics nutrients like that. It is called the "Lucas Formula." Google it if you have time. It's a very interesting read. 

As for PPM/EC, I'm not sure. I can't remember and my ppm meter died a long time ago. I never use one any more, because I don't have any problems using nutes the way I do.

I'm stoked to hear that my thread got you switched to using the General Hydro nutes. I think they are a great product, and I'm a firm supporter of them. Thanks for the cool feed back. Good luck to you and I hope you have huge harvests!!

-S

PS
Can you do me a favor and *edit *your post? Please *take out my name* from it. Notice that I sign all my posts with -S? That's because I messed up when I used my nick name as my user name here (The site owner does not change this, even when asked, from what I hear). you can google my user name and it points to this site. I doubt the couple people that know my nick name will ever google it, but if they did they'd know it's me, and they'd in turn know I'm growing and that would not be cool. Even though I've known them for 25+ years and they are BEST friends....The #1 rule is Don't Tell Anyone You Grow!!! EVER! I take that very seriously, even when it comes to my best friends in the world... Thanks.


----------



## Gixxerboy (Jan 31, 2010)

> It is called the "Lucas Formula." Google it if you have time. It's a very interesting read.


Thank You for educating me!






> The #1 rule is Don't Tell Anyone You Grow!!! EVER! I take that very seriously, even when it comes to my best friends in the world...


Words of wisdom,I couldn't agree more with u !





> Good luck to you and I hope you have huge harvests!!




And you to sir


----------



## Illegal Smile (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's a way to check water level easily (well, easily after it's done). Take a piece of plastic tubing and drill two holes in the res, one below the water line and one above. Cement one end of the tube in each of the holes with the tube on the outside and protruding in about 1/2 inch. As the water level rises and falls it will move through this tube and be easily visible from the outside.

I don't like the idea of a res light enough to see water level. If you can see the water level light is getting in. I spray paint my res black, then white over that. Another convenience - I cut an access port in the front of the lid to check pH and add water. Of course it stays covered.


----------



## snutter (Feb 3, 2010)

Yaboii said:


> Very nice Snut! One question do the bubbles run 24/7?



Yes sir, 24/7 most definitely... 

You want oxygen being delivered to the roots at all times. The more the better. This system delivers plenty to the roots. I see 2 to 4 inches of growth per night, and I'm sure that you will to.... Depending on your nute schedule and how well it works, of course. heheh.

I'm happy to hear that this thread was a help for you. Take it easy, friend.

-S


----------



## powsleez (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey S! and everyone else posting! this is my first interjection into a thread and just wanted to say keep the good green growing! I am in the process of getting my first 2 plant DWC SCROG going so i'd figure i would jump in!? I plan to run 2 plants in one of those totes a White Widow and purple kush clone. Is this combo going to be hard to work with these two strains together? oh yeah and may DIMEBAG Rest In Paradise!!


----------



## HDB (Feb 4, 2010)

Love your setup and method, I am in the process of goin to bubbles from aero right now. Got a batch of ww's and supernova/bigbud goin in a 3 part aero in the main lab, and some lr2's goin in a bubbleponic bucket in closet. Gonna finish up this white widow/supernova grow and try to staggered autoflower growin in the buckets. Also would like to say, R.I.P. Dime. Im a huge BLS fan, been playin Zakk and Dime's riffs for decades. brothers in arms they were. Peace.

P.S. See the Black Label Society belt buckle I had mounted on my air cleaner on bike in pic.


----------



## Murfy (Feb 4, 2010)

Understanding what has
Happened before us
We are confined to a
Darkened hidden tomb
The conquering of our world
As we knew it
Rise above this pit
Of sorrow and pain
Among the few
We are the avant leaders
We've got to live
Through this trouble and decay

This question haunts my mind
Will we survive this night?
We're harboring the meek
Will we survive the sleep?


----------



## snutter (Feb 5, 2010)

Unsure and scared 
We are planning our reprise 
Revolves around this world 
We don't know anymore 
The odds against us 
Yet we're stronger and prevailing 
Learn from mistakes 
Counting souls for sale 

This question haunts my mind 
Will we survive this night? 
We're harboring the meek 
Will we survive the sleep?

Rest In Peace, Dimebag!!! Always. We really fuckin miss you man!!!


----------



## mike36605 (Feb 8, 2010)

New to this. I love your set. I have a quick question. When you change the nutes in your reservoir, How do you keep your roots from drying out


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Feb 9, 2010)

mike36605 said:


> New to this. I love your set. I have a quick question. When you change the nutes in your reservoir, How do you keep your roots from drying out


The roots can take as much as like 3 or 4 hours with no water if they have to. I know this from screwing up and forgetting to check the water levels on several different occasions using other aeroponic style setups. One time they got so dry that the plants wilted completely. Luckily I noticed in time and was able to save them. Knowing this you can just switch your lid onto an empty rubbermaid and let them dangle while you get the new water and nutes ready. It will probably only take 10 to 15 minutes to change the water so really you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Feb 9, 2010)

How do you do your cloning? I built a reservoir in like 15 minutes today. Really simple. Gonna switch my big girl to it later tonight. Time to see how she likes it.


----------



## snutter (Feb 11, 2010)

Hemp4Victory said:


> The roots can take as much as like 3 or 4 hours with no water if they have to. I know this from screwing up and forgetting to check the water levels on several different occasions using other aeroponic style setups. One time they got so dry that the plants wilted completely. Luckily I noticed in time and was able to save them. Knowing this you can just switch your lid onto an empty rubbermaid and let them dangle while you get the new water and nutes ready. It will probably only take 10 to 15 minutes to change the water so really you have nothing to worry about.


Good answer. thanks.

Like he said, in the short term there is nothing to worry about. Hell, by the time your plants are in flower, they root ball is massive. It would hours and hours if not more than a day for it to completely dry out... 

-S


----------



## snutter (Feb 11, 2010)

Hemp4Victory said:


> How do you do your cloning? I built a reservoir in like 15 minutes today. Really simple. Gonna switch my big girl to it later tonight. Time to see how she likes it.


I keep it pretty simple. I have a clone dome. I just take my cutting, dip it in clone gel, place it in pre-soaked rock wool, stick it inside the clone dome and place a light over the top. I wait for roots to shoot at least 3 to 4 inches out of the bottom of the rock wool and then I transfer to a net pot with hydroton rock and place her in a reservoir.

Glad to hear you had no troubles building your new DWC reservoir. that's cool man!! pretty easy, eh??  I dig it too.

I hope it works out really well for you. In fact, I KNOW it will!!!

-S


----------



## seasmoke (Feb 11, 2010)

Do you have to stake the plant up? Or will the hydroton rock hold them well?


----------



## Cow Tea (Feb 11, 2010)

So you don't have any problems with light getting through the translucent rez and causing algae? I've always heard to block out all light.

I'm just starting to experiment with DWC. I guess I sorta have a combo of your setup and Illegal's. Even with only a few holes in the tubing I get enough bubbles to keep my coco moist enough for germination and seedlings. I'm glad to see someone else has already done the tubing thing with success. I pre-experimented with DWC/aquaponics in my fishtank with lettuce, and I got tired of clogged airstones, and I figured that I may have this issue with my MJ's DWC since I'm going to try to do all organic. I used tubes with poked holes, mainly cuz I didn't feel like going to the store and getting more stones (which is pathetically lazy, since I live a half a mile from wally world).

To Illegal: you don't ever get algae in your water level check tube?

*BTW rep+ for S. I think I already hit up Illegal with some rep


----------



## Concord Dawn (Feb 11, 2010)

snutter said:


> I keep it pretty simple. I have a clone dome. I just take my cutting, dip it in clone gel, place it in pre-soaked rock wool, stick it inside the clone dome and place a light over the top. I wait for roots to shoot at least 3 to 4 inches out of the bottom of the rock wool and then I transfer to a net pot with hydroton rock and place her in a reservoir.


could you use the tops for clones if you top the plant for 2 main colas?


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Feb 13, 2010)

Sounds like a fairly simple and straightforward cloning method.

So far it isn't going so well. If she was in dirt I would say she is overwatered. Since it's DWC I'm guessing it is a lack of oxygen. I am not sure what is wrong though. I poked the 3 tiny holes. They aren't putting out many bubbles though. There is a constant slow stream of bubbles. Should there be intense bubbling in the res? Like enough to be moving the surface water around a bit or is just a little bit of bubbling enough. She definitely looks overwatered.


----------



## snutter (Feb 14, 2010)

Hemp4Victory said:


> Sounds like a fairly simple and straightforward cloning method.
> 
> So far it isn't going so well. If she was in dirt I would say she is overwatered. Since it's DWC I'm guessing it is a lack of oxygen. I am not sure what is wrong though. I poked the 3 tiny holes. They aren't putting out many bubbles though. There is a constant slow stream of bubbles. Should there be intense bubbling in the res? Like enough to be moving the surface water around a bit or is just a little bit of bubbling enough. She definitely looks overwatered.


 the bubble action will vary depending on how many gallons of water you have in your res. This is also how you should choose pump size. For me I have 12 gallons of water in my res, so I use a 20 gallon pump. It doesn't put out a massive amount of bubbles, but it's enough to keep oxygen in my water. I could could buy a 30 gallon pump and I'd get more 

bubbles, but I seem to do fine with my 20 gallon one. If you're not happy with the amount of bubble action, get a bigger pump, would be my suggestion. But, like I said, it doesn't take a whole lot of bubble action to keep the water oxygenated...

Now, if you're running a DWC then I don't understand how you can have an over-watering problem... Our roots are always in water. It has to be something else... I'll go re-read your other post as I don't remember the exact issues..

-S


----------



## snutter (Feb 14, 2010)

Concord Dawn said:


> could you use the tops for clones if you top the plant for 2 main colas?


Yes definitely!!! Those use to be my favorite to take. But now I use lower areas since I like to let the top growth flower..


----------



## Concord Dawn (Feb 14, 2010)

cool man, thanks, i just figured why let it go to watse, lol


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Feb 14, 2010)

Air. Lot's and lot's of Air.
Kind of like a jacuzzi, the more the merrier.

I use the 4 inch stones, change em out every grow. I'm at 750 PPM's, 5,8 on the ph and running 67 degrees in the water. I change the water and nutes every week during veg. During flower I only add more water and nutes, no draining at all. My girls drink up 1 1/2 gallons per day now and I don't use the fancy schmancy high priced nutes. One container of veg and one for blossom at $32.95 each. I'm about halfway through the ones I bought LAST YEAR.

I start em off at 500 to 550 during veg. First coupla weeks into flower they get bumped up to 650 PPMs, Then it's up to 750 and then I flush.

Clean the coolers with alcohol, rinse, replace the stones and i'm good to go.

I don't mind the cost of replacing the stones cause I'm not paying big bucks for the nutes. 

Been working for me all year and I see no reason to change.

Check out the dates on the pics and tell me I'm doing something wrong,,,,,,


----------



## Concord Dawn (Feb 14, 2010)

hey boomer, your avatar pic is great, pothead, now thats funny man.


----------



## MeJuana (Feb 14, 2010)

Plants look nice


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Feb 14, 2010)

Looking good pothead, those are going to fill out nice.


----------



## snutter (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah, pot head your plants look great. Looks like you have a good system going dude!!! Stick with it! 

Some of your veg plants look a little stretched out, but the plants in flower look great!!

-S


----------



## rasbill (Mar 13, 2010)

im using this system now, everything was great, but that plant food formula (lucas formula or whateva) certainly isnt working, im just going to stick to gen hydro sceadule and buy the vegitative food like i was supposed to, my plants are dying for nitrogen, bucket works though


----------



## BoomerBloomer57 (Mar 13, 2010)

One more week to harvest,,,,,

my fingers are aching already,,,


boomerb here,
how wet is too wet?

ftp


----------



## STZ (Mar 14, 2010)

Well shit this thread makes me wanna give it a shot... I been growing outside for 5 years and I grew inside for two years and I have always been a soil man but this fuckin thread makes me wanna buy a pump and some air line and get going. AWESOME root balls snutter really really cool! I was just looking around RIU parusing posts and, just as I happened to stumble accross this thread, I look over and see a stack of about a dozen or so empty 18 Gal Rubbermaid Roughneck totes sitting there in the hallway (I use them to store dried and Trimpro'd weed from outdoor until I can trim it). Do you think its fate tearing me away from my soil growing past and into the future of DWC? Well I don't know about all that... but I will most certainly be at Wal Mart tommorrow buying the other supplies. to give it a try. 

Now all I need to do is go read up on how to take some Afwreck clones out of 1 gallon pots of Ocean Forest and put them in Rubbermaids  Then I can put the whole contraption together and stuff it under a 400w and start the fun!


----------



## snutter (Mar 14, 2010)

Right on man!!! Glad to hear I inspired you a bit... And yeah, maybe it was fate saying something there.... Or just good timing in reading this post and finding your totes. heheh.

please send me a PM once you get set up and let me know how things are going for you... I always like talking with people who try out my system. I'm sure you'll have great results just like I do. 

And if you have any questions, just ask. I answer all questions sent to me via PM.

-S



STZ said:


> Well shit this thread makes me wanna give it a shot... I been growing outside for 5 years and I grew inside for two years and I have always been a soil man but this fuckin thread makes me wanna buy a pump and some air line and get going. AWESOME root balls snutter really really cool! I was just looking around RIU parusing posts and, just as I happened to stumble accross this thread, I look over and see a stack of about a dozen or so empty 18 Gal Rubbermaid Roughneck totes sitting there in the hallway (I use them to store dried and Trimpro'd weed from outdoor until I can trim it). Do you think its fate tearing me away from my soil growing past and into the future of DWC? Well I don't know about all that... but I will most certainly be at Wal Mart tommorrow buying the other supplies. to give it a try.
> 
> Now all I need to do is go read up on how to take some Afwreck clones out of 1 gallon pots of Ocean Forest and put them in Rubbermaids  Then I can put the whole contraption together and stuff it under a 400w and start the fun!


----------



## snutter (Mar 14, 2010)

HOLY SHIT!!! Nice friggin grow brother!!!! WOW!!!! That's all I can say. Good job, my friend. You have your technique dialed in!



-S



BoomerBloomer57 said:


> One more week to harvest,,,,,
> 
> my fingers are aching already,,,
> 
> ...


----------



## snutter (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear that you are not having good results with the Lucas Formula. I don't understand why though. Everyone I've turned on to it has had excellent results, just like I do.

are you sure you followed it correctly with the correct pH? pH levels are where some people seem to have problems.

Who knows, maybe your strain just doesn't dig that formula.

I think you'll be doing great with using the 3 part system. GH makes a great product. I'm sure if you follow what they outline, you'll be fine. It just costs more money using all 3 parts, rather than the Lucas Formula.

Let me know how your grow is doing bro. And I'm stoked to hear that you DWC Reservoir is working well for you!!!

-S



rasbill said:


> im using this system now, everything was great, but that plant food formula (lucas formula or whateva) certainly isnt working, im just going to stick to gen hydro sceadule and buy the vegitative food like i was supposed to, my plants are dying for nitrogen, bucket works though


----------



## snutter (Mar 14, 2010)

Let us all know how it turns out for you dude!!

and sorry to everyone here that it takes me a while to reply.

In general I consider this an old thread, so I don't check it very often. I'm so glad to see that it is still being read by growers here, and more over that people are building the reservoirs!! That's really cool!!!

-S



STZ said:


> Well shit this thread makes me wanna give it a shot... I been growing outside for 5 years and I grew inside for two years and I have always been a soil man but this fuckin thread makes me wanna buy a pump and some air line and get going. AWESOME root balls snutter really really cool! I was just looking around RIU parusing posts and, just as I happened to stumble accross this thread, I look over and see a stack of about a dozen or so empty 18 Gal Rubbermaid Roughneck totes sitting there in the hallway (I use them to store dried and Trimpro'd weed from outdoor until I can trim it). Do you think its fate tearing me away from my soil growing past and into the future of DWC? Well I don't know about all that... but I will most certainly be at Wal Mart tommorrow buying the other supplies. to give it a try.
> 
> Now all I need to do is go read up on how to take some Afwreck clones out of 1 gallon pots of Ocean Forest and put them in Rubbermaids  Then I can put the whole contraption together and stuff it under a 400w and start the fun!


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 14, 2010)

snutter said:


> Let us all know how it turns out for you dude!!
> 
> and sorry to everyone here that it takes me a while to reply.
> 
> ...


snutter, what type of lights do you use? do you think growing 5 plants in one of those containers is feasible? i am setting up a grow box this year i have all the stuff except the light. my dimensions are 4'x3'x5'h any pointers you could give a first time indoor grower? this tubing idea is ingenious i cant believe anyone would advise against it.


----------



## snutter (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello,

I absolutely think it's feasible to grow 5 plants in one container. In fact, I think it's the best idea I've had in a while.  Here's my reasoning:

1) Shorter Veg time. 3 weeks AT THE MOST! Probably less. I don't want them more than about a foot tall when I put them in to the flower room. However, I'm keeping the light VERY close so that the nodes are as tight as can be.... Minimal stretching is key here.

2) Larger harvest. I believe that each plant will generate at the least 1 oz of dry bud. I actually think it will be closer to 1.5 oz per plant. If all 5 do 1.5 oz's then that is 8 oz's total dry bud. The best I've done with one plant is 7 oz's and I had to veg her for 2 months.

3) Better use of lighting. My lights are 400W HPS in the flower room. My hoods measuer 22" x 22" x 22" x 22". The light dispersal covers the 5 smaller plants a hell of a lot better than it does one huge plant. This is due to the plant growing outwards as well as up. You don't have much outward growth with shorter plants. So with the shorter plants, the lights will be focusing on just a few main colas on each plant. I expect very fat colas! 

4) Less time manicuring. There will only be a few main colas to have to trim up. There will be a hell of a lot less inner budding and absolutely no "outer" popcorn buds to deal with. I hate manicuring. It takes up so much frickin time. I expect my manicuring time to be cut in half if not more...

That's pretty much my main reasons for switching to SOG. Pretty soon I believe that I will only be doing SOG grows. I can already tell that I like it. It all depends on the yield of this first test run. We'll see. Like I said, if I get 5 oz's or more, then SOG will definitely be the way for me! 

Glad to hear you're diggin my idea of tubing instead of air stone. I like it too! your dimensions are not very big. How do you plan on having a veg area and a flower area in such a small space? You do need both if you want to keep a continual grow going. I'd suggest a 400W HPS light. You can veg under it, and more importantly it's the best spectrum when you flower. I've veg'd under my HPS lights, and saw no difference in growth rate (though I do have two 400W metal halides for veg'ing). Just make sure that in such a small space you have excellent ventilation, excellent scrubbed exhaust (I mean a filter), and good fans running. You might have a bit of a fight on your hands keeping the temps down... But you won't know until you start growing. You can deal with each problem as they arise, just get started!!!! 

-S



mogascreeta said:


> snutter, what type of lights do you use? do you think growing 5 plants in one of those containers is feasible? i am setting up a grow box this year i have all the stuff except the light. my dimensions are 4'x3'x5'h any pointers you could give a first time indoor grower? this tubing idea is ingenious i cant believe anyone would advise against it.


----------



## mogascreeta (Mar 15, 2010)

snutter said:


> Hello,
> 
> I absolutely think it's feasible to grow 5 plants in one container. In fact, I think it's the best idea I've had in a while.  Here's my reasoning:
> 
> ...


Yeah i was thinking about a 400 because it is so much more cost effective. i have already just started my first outdoor grow, and i was thinking to do the indoor grow during the winter in the off-season because i wanted to put the growbox (its a friends old iguana cage lol) in my attic but in the summer it can get well over 100F+ so do think i could still do it with good ventitation? i was not really looking to do a perpetual grow because i honestly have more of an interest in outdoor growing. i was thinking the box could serve as both the veg and bloom chamber. who knows though, once i learn the ropes a little better i will perhaps change my mind. also if i were going to do 5 plants in one container, what would you say should be the minimum capacity for the container? thanks for your help, sometimes i think everyone on rollitup is just plain stupid, but you clearly have a wealth of knowledge and dont mind mind sharing it


----------



## nordowell (Mar 15, 2010)

nice post im thinking of trying this, im currently running an al b fuct sog grow but considering this due to lower plant count. your plants look amazing. how do you keep clones going until they get rooted enough to hang in the water? one more thing, i too had problems with the lucas formula and switched back to the 3 part system which was a quick fix.


----------



## snutter (Mar 17, 2010)

I honestly think that if it gets that hot in your attic, you're going to have huge problems keeping the temps down without adding an air conditioner. Even with fans blowing, the ambient temperature outside + the added heat of direct lighting from your 400W HID light (MH or HPS) will still be too hot. I'm only guessing, but I think you'd constantly be fighting temps. Plants thrive around 75 degrees F lights on and around 60 degrees F lights off (which is exactly where I keep my rooms).

If you can, I'd place them some where else in the house. Do you have a basement? If adding an air conditioner isn't an issue, then I think it'd be ok to do in the attic as you mentioned.

I use 18 gallon totes filled with 12 gallons of nutrient solution, and have 5 plants in them and they seem to be doing just fine. I think this is a reasonable size container. But, I think 20 gallon totes might work even better, filled to 14 or 15 gallons with nutes.. 

Good luck, and let me know if you have any more Q's... Also, it may be easier to get a quicker answer from me if you send a private message. I don't always remember to check this thread. I'm no longer subscribed to it...

-S



mogascreeta said:


> Yeah i was thinking about a 400 because it is so much more cost effective. i have already just started my first outdoor grow, and i was thinking to do the indoor grow during the winter in the off-season because i wanted to put the growbox (its a friends old iguana cage lol) in my attic but in the summer it can get well over 100F+ so do think i could still do it with good ventitation? i was not really looking to do a perpetual grow because i honestly have more of an interest in outdoor growing. i was thinking the box could serve as both the veg and bloom chamber. who knows though, once i learn the ropes a little better i will perhaps change my mind. also if i were going to do 5 plants in one container, what would you say should be the minimum capacity for the container? thanks for your help, sometimes i think everyone on rollitup is just plain stupid, but you clearly have a wealth of knowledge and dont mind mind sharing it


----------



## snutter (Mar 17, 2010)

I just keep them in my cloner until I'm ready to move them to a reservoir... The roots get long enough that they make it to the nutrient solution that I have inside it. They just keep on growing. I've had the roots get as long as 10 to 12 inches before I transplanted them.  They've even started growing in the cloner, heheh.

Nowadays, I make sure not to take clones until about 2 weeks before I'm ready to use them. I have a perpetual set up going now. 1 reservoir comes out of the flower room every 10 to 14 days, and one takes its place. So it's pretty easy for me to figure out when I need to take cuttings.

I don't understand why some people are having problems with the Lucas Formula, and others don't... Are you sure you were using it correctly?

8ml's / gallon of water Flora Micro
and
16ml's / gallon of water Flora Bloom
pH = 5.3 to 5.5

Is that what you used? It should work just fine. Works great for me...

The only other think I do is I use a few drops of super thrive during Veg. Once they go to flower I stop the super thrive and then use a few tablespoons of epsom salt. But, the lucas formula by itself should work all the way through, even without any other additives.

Sorry to hear it didn't work for you. It's nice not having to spend the extra $35 on a gallon of the Flora Gro each time I buy nutes...

Good luck to ya, and I hope your grow is going well. If you have any more questions, shoot.. 

-S
PS
Glad that you like the way my plants grow!!! Thanks!!! That's always cool to hear!




nordowell said:


> nice post im thinking of trying this, im currently running an al b fuct sog grow but considering this due to lower plant count. your plants look amazing. how do you keep clones going until they get rooted enough to hang in the water? one more thing, i too had problems with the lucas formula and switched back to the 3 part system which was a quick fix.


----------



## snutter (Apr 4, 2010)

I was asked to bump this, so here we go...


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 7, 2010)

*IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO THIS METHOD OR ALTER THIS METHOD AT ALL DO NOT USE THE BLUE AIR STONES FROM WAL-MART!!! THEY CLOG WITHIN A FEW HOURS (I'M GUESSING DUE TO SALTS) iF YOU ARE GOING TO USE AIR STONES TO REPLICATE THIS METHOD USE THE BLACK AIR STONES FOUND AT PETCO OR THE AIR DISCS FROM PETSMART.**
*


----------



## MeJuana (Apr 7, 2010)

You just saved me a big headache. I have extra res, extra tubing and I have extra airstones, the blue ones from Walmart. Was getting ready to use them in the next couple weeks.

+rep for not letting me come home to a dead plant I spent a month vegging already.


----------



## wotanskrieger (Apr 7, 2010)

Fuckin' sick. Thanks, man. I'm going to try this very soon! +rep.


----------



## milkmilk (Apr 7, 2010)

Im gonna try your setup...

One question about hydroponics in general. how should i get my plants started for this...

Like should i take a clone, put it in rockwool, let roots grow, then put it in the basket and dunk it in the water?


----------



## milkmilk (Apr 7, 2010)

snutter said:


> I keep it pretty simple. I have a clone dome. I just take my cutting, dip it in clone gel, place it in pre-soaked rock wool, stick it inside the clone dome and place a light over the top. I wait for roots to shoot at least 3 to 4 inches out of the bottom of the rock wool and then I transfer to a net pot with hydroton rock and place her in a reservoir.
> 
> Glad to hear you had no troubles building your new DWC reservoir. that's cool man!! pretty easy, eh??  I dig it too.
> 
> ...


 
aah gotcha, asked the question before i finished reading all the post

awesome reading

I just baught all the materials i need (gonna make two of them) found a air pump that has two pumps coming off it its rated for 40 gallons so figured i would run one hose to each and i will be all set.


----------



## snutter (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you for clarifying this!!! I don't use the air stones, but this is a good point to make!



Joker209 said:


> *IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO THIS METHOD OR ALTER THIS METHOD AT ALL DO NOT USE THE BLUE AIR STONES FROM WAL-MART!!! THEY CLOG WITHIN A FEW HOURS (I'M GUESSING DUE TO SALTS) iF YOU ARE GOING TO USE AIR STONES TO REPLICATE THIS METHOD USE THE BLACK AIR STONES FOUND AT PETCO OR THE AIR DISCS FROM PETSMART.**
> *


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just lost like 4 plants because of horrible O2 saturation so I checked in the tub and found out the blue stones were basically 2 little tiny air bubbles were sitting on the surface not even gettin to the roots. Thanks for the rep man I appreciate that. As far as the starting plants I have done all 3 ways and they all work great. One way is to germinate your seeds then stick them in a 1.5" rockwool cube then allow it to sit in a cup til the roots were out the bottom then manually place them into the net cups. Another way to do it (the more expensive way) is to buy some neoprene inserts and place your cuttings in the neoprene that's situated into the net cup, get a waterpump and hook it up to a line with sprayers and keep the cuttings wet until they root then remove the water pump and keep it full DWC. My favorite so far is let your clones root nicely in a see through cup in some soil then take and wash off the dirt (into a papertowel if you wanna save it) and then place them in the cups, situate the roots, let them sit about 2 - 3 days to allow the roots to get used to the new situation and then gently add some hydroton or some of the GM ( I think that's what it's called) which is styrofoam and that blocks light from the roots and res. Hope this helps and sorry if I seemed like I kinda jacked the thread from ya but I will have to post pictures tomorrow of my set up so you can see it if you don't mind.


----------



## milkmilk (Apr 8, 2010)

Joker209 said:


> I just lost like 4 plants because of horrible O2 saturation so I checked in the tub and found out the blue stones were basically 2 little tiny air bubbles were sitting on the surface not even gettin to the roots. Thanks for the rep man I appreciate that. As far as the starting plants I have done all 3 ways and they all work great. One way is to germinate your seeds then stick them in a 1.5" rockwool cube then allow it to sit in a cup til the roots were out the bottom then manually place them into the net cups. Another way to do it (the more expensive way) is to buy some neoprene inserts and place your cuttings in the neoprene that's situated into the net cup, get a waterpump and hook it up to a line with sprayers and keep the cuttings wet until they root then remove the water pump and keep it full DWC. My favorite so far is let your clones root nicely in a see through cup in some soil then take and wash off the dirt (into a papertowel if you wanna save it) and then place them in the cups, situate the roots, let them sit about 2 - 3 days to allow the roots to get used to the new situation and then gently add some hydroton or some of the GM ( I think that's what it's called) which is styrofoam and that blocks light from the roots and res. Hope this helps and sorry if I seemed like I kinda jacked the thread from ya but I will have to post pictures tomorrow of my set up so you can see it if you don't mind.


 
Ok i like the first idea the most (since i got rockwool cubes)

One question tho... when the clones are in the rockwool can they sit in my humidity dome or does it need 2 be sitting on something with holes going threw the bottom (like a basket) so the roots come threw?


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 8, 2010)

Usually when you root a cutting in rockwool you have a tray like this 1
http://www.indoorgarden.com/store/images/726165.jpg
and the rivets in the plastic allow the roots to grow out the bottom and then you just put it in the cup and water it daily or just bring the water right up to the bottom of the cup where the root is touching water (you will want air between your cup and the water for the center division of the roots when it's roots get larger so lower the water level a little while it gets older) I don't usually go lower than half of my resivior and my ladies love it. I have hella to do and think I broke my ankle so I gotta wrap it up and get to work. I will catch you guys in a bit and maybe throw some pictures up.


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 8, 2010)

If you want me to delete these pictures please send me a message or ask here. Here are some pictures of the totes I have and my grow area.


----------



## wotanskrieger (Apr 13, 2010)

How does one subscribe to a post?


----------



## Joker209 (Apr 13, 2010)

At the top you click thread tools and it will have a subscriber.


----------

